# ##### WRUW Citizen - December 2020 #####



## Kilovolt




----------



## CitizenPromaster

A gray sky, hairy tribute to aafanatic


----------



## jovani




----------



## Tiribos

JW0104-51E


----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2994


----------



## TaxMan

Winter wonderland.


----------



## cghorr01

One of my favorites for the 1st of the month









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Decem-buuurrrrrr! How about some winter white? Signature fly-back chrono AV1000-57A


----------



## MAD777

Can't travel during the pandemic, but I know what time it is there, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! We made it this far Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E on Cinturini


----------



## Tiribos

AV0080-88E


----------



## dgaddis

Wearing my favorite today. JDM Promaster Land - PMD56-2952


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Thursday! I woke up with this (and my wife)  JDM Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie

Maybe not a rocket - more an ICBM


----------



## Munchie




----------



## Pongster




----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker : WOW! That SolarZilla looks A-Maze-Zing on you! Wear it in good health.

Is it Friday already?!? JDM Skyhawk still: PMV65-2241 I just love that domed sapphire crystal in the sun


----------



## DeepSeaChief




----------



## omar77w




----------



## yokied

Dull but effective. I couldn't design a better modern GADA beater. I actually kinda like the quirky dial and oversized everything, in this category at least.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Eric.S

Skyhawk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

BN2031-85E


----------



## dalesky

omar77w said:


> View attachment 15582161


Nice! I have one waiting at home when I get there Sunday.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Rocket1991

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 15583302


Never seen green model. Looks sharp!!!


----------



## Kilovolt

Rocket1991 said:


> Never seen green model. Looks sharp!!!


Sharp but in need of a charge ...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Kilovolt said:


> Sharp but in need of a charge ...


You always drive around in your car with the fuel tank filled to the brim and the fuel gauge pointing to Full? ;-) That power reserve needle is not anywhere near 'CHARGE'! ;-p


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepSeaChief




----------



## aafanatic

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 15584325


DELORTO, you have to tell us about this watch! Attesa U600. Is this new to you? Yahoo Japan? Inquiring minds need to know Beautiful

I woke up wearing this: Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## Sir-Guy

WUS forum darling today, the 37mm BM8180-03E. I've a couple of them as I'm a fan. This one's on Eulit perlon today.


----------



## DELORTO

aafanatic said:


> DELORTO, you have to tell us about this watch! Attesa U600. Is this new to you? Yahoo Japan? Inquiring minds need to know Beautiful
> 
> I woke up wearing this: Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


Hi aafanatic,i think i bought it 12 years ago from amazon japan when they first came out.It s a limited edition(500 pieces).Other buyers prefered the 20 anniversary edition which was easier to find.Mostly through Seiyajapan or higuchi...I ve seen them going for 2000 dollars in very used condition.I mean with many scratches and dings.This one is barely used cause my watch collection is over a hundred.It is radiocontrolled,world time ,alarm and it is usually gets noticed since bank circles contain people with a good taste...Although it is not normal for someone in Europe to pay too much for a citizen(they prefer tag heuer,oris,alpina,corum,bulgari) for me it s ok cause i own many swiss.Anyway ,the collectors eye is different...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

@DELORTO: Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful watch, and helping me not feel so bad about my collection brimming over the 20+ mark I asked about your watch partly because I just saw one a Yahoo Japan. It's a special edition, can you tell us the name on the back? Who or what that is?

Woke up wearing this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PVM65-2241 or as I like to call it, my Salad Bowl


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @DELORTO: Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful watch, and helping me not feel so bad about my collection brimming over the 20+ mark I asked about your watch partly because I just saw one a Yahoo Japan. It's a special edition, can you tell us the name on the back? Who or what that is?


Sorry to steal his thunder, but this will save him a lot of typing ;-)
Citizen Attesa ATV53-2835 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
FS: Citizen Attesta Jetsettter ATV53-2835 Limited Edition...Extremely Rare!!!! | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## cjbiker

Blue watch Monday :/


----------



## DELORTO

I


aafanatic said:


> @DELORTO: Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful watch, and helping me not feel so bad about my collection brimming over the 20+ mark I asked about your watch partly because I just saw one a Yahoo Japan. It's a special edition, can you tell us the name on the back? Who or what that is?
> 
> Woke up wearing this JDM Titanium Skyhawk PVM65-2241 or as I like to call it, my Salad Bowl


Hi,the name on the back is shuichi (ikeda).He is a japanese actor,actually a voice actor,who has lent his voice to some cartoons(manga).Well known for voicing Char Aznable,Shanks and Kite.This is all i know...Ah,forgot to mention that it is made of titanium and DLC(diamond like carbon).It weighs only103 grams...
Cheers


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Westsideecodrive

This simple titanium beauty has been my daily for the past few weeks. Comfortable and I love it.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## RegularStormy

Sometimes papery, sometimes pearly.


----------



## aafanatic

*@BtBaMrocks: That Skyhawk looks totally clean. I appreciate that you even bothered to line up the Slide Rule Bezel
Have you had it long? Are you the original owner?*


----------



## Tiribos

JY8020-52E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Tiribos You clearly don't have slide rule alignment OCD like some of us


----------



## Tiribos

Made in Japan - Black TI










OCW-P1000B-1AJF - OCW-G1000B-1AJF - JW0104-51E - BY0084-56E - PMD56-2973 - MRG-7700B-1BJF - MRG-B1000B-1ADR - MRG-G1000B-1ADR


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> @Tiribos You clearly don't have slide rule alignment OCD like some of us


I dont see


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Most of us just like it when the inner scale mirrors the outer scale, but that particular alignment is also an option! 😀


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Tiribos said:


> Made in Japan - Black TI
> 
> View attachment 15587322
> 
> 
> OCW-P1000B-1AJF - OCW-G1000B-1AJF - JW0104-51E - BY0084-56E - PMD56-2973 - MRG-7700B-1BJF - MRG-B1000B-1ADR - MRG-G1000B-1ADR


@Tiribos: WOW! I got misty when I saw this. Black Tie black ti Thank you for sharing, and enabling me to sell less and let my collection keep growing

Happy Tuesday! Woke up wearing this: Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E (my vacation watch)


----------



## Wolfsatz

BtBaMrocks said:


> View attachment 15586538


Pretty Watch!

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenls

Early evening switch...


----------



## TimetoHack

Taken it at the right time, aesthetically


----------



## jlatassa

Nice stuff in here!


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! Woke up wearing this one: Promaster 300M BN0085-01E


----------



## jvspin

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos: WOW! I got misty when I saw this. Black Tie black ti Thank you for sharing, and enabling me to sell less and let my collection keep growing
> 
> Happy Tuesday! Woke up wearing this: Promaster Sailhawk JR4045-57E (my vacation watch)


Your photos are very iconic. For the longest time I thought they were citiizen ads.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Tiribos

BN0150-61E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Making Chicken Soup for the Fam so this workhorse gets to run the Gauntlet. Promaster Sailhawk JR4046-03E (vacation watch)


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citi Wolrd AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Friday! Winter is Coming! Pimpin' with my Promaster Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday! Winter is Coming! Pimpin' with my Promaster Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


Love this watch with this interresting bezel 👊


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied

philskywalker said:


> Very nice


What's the reference for this? Very muted and classical chrono dial by Citizen standards.


----------



## kenls

Really like this one ( the watch too, of course  )


----------



## aafanatic

@Kenis: Loving that grey and orange I woke up wearing this one: Attesa Satellite Wave F900 CC9010-66A


----------



## kenls

aafanatic said:


> @Kenis: Loving that grey and orange I woke up wearing this one: Attesa Satellite Wave F900 CC9010-66A


Thank you @aafanatic, you always seem to wake up wearing an impressive timepiece. (Edit, no double entendre intended) 

_So as to avoid future confusion with Kenis, I'm "kenls" with an "l" (L)_


----------



## Tiribos

👀 .. fall down ..


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Kenis: Loving that grey and orange I woke up wearing this one: Attesa Satellite Wave F900 CC9010-66A


M A G N I F I Q U E


----------



## kenls

Skyhawk to start today...









(Note to self, must get a J8075-51E)


----------



## aafanatic

@Kenis: I love that new Skyhawk. It is on my short list; which is a mile long

Happy Sunday! I woke up wearing this little beauty: Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Kenis: I love that new Skyhawk. It is on my short list; which is a mile long
> 
> Happy Sunday! I woke up wearing this little beauty: Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


Short list I____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________I


----------



## Aelius




----------



## jvspin




----------



## kenls

This one doesn't get much wrist time as he should as I'm not a fan of straps. So if anyone can recommend a decent bracelet, to match the black titanium case, let me know please.









(Edit. Doesn't necessarily have to be titanium)


----------



## Higs




----------



## jhdscript

Today it s time for *Skyhawk Citizen Promaster*

*


  




*


----------



## Tiribos

CC3005-51E


----------



## Wolfsatz

Citi BM Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## kenls

Afternoon switch to my current favourite...


----------



## aafanatic

Aelius said:


> View attachment 15596729


Aelius, that F900 Navihawk is beautiful. It's nice to see one in the wild Great review on a Blog to Watch 

Happy Monday! Woke up wearing this ole thing: Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


----------



## Aelius

aafanatic said:


> Aelius, that F900 Navihawk is beautiful. It's nice to see one in the wild Great review on a Blog to Watch
> 
> Happy Monday! Woke up wearing this ole thing: Signature Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300)


Thanks! I never got around to buying the sport, but I do have this one:


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish




----------



## aafanatic

Aelius said:


> Thanks! I never got around to buying the sport, but I do have this one:
> 
> View attachment 15598365


What a beauty Nice bracelet as well. The lume on that is awesome. Most people don't know that it is a sandwich dial. The lume is in holes in the main dial

Happy Tuesday! Woke up wearing this ole thing: Attesa f900 CC9010-66L wearing his brothers bracelet


----------



## Munchie

Still wearing this


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! We made it this far Signature (GT-200) NB0070-57E


----------



## omar77w




----------



## martyloveswatches

My favourite, rare yellow NY0040









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Thursday! Signature Grand Touring Sport (GTS-300) NB1031-53L


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@philskywalker : I love those hands Is that related to cal. 8700?


----------



## Tiribos

BY0084-56E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## aafanatic

TGI Friday! Happy Holidays Woke up wearing this ole thing: Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kenls

Afternoon swap...


----------



## aafanatic

A-T today. No one bought it, so I decided to start wearing it H820 AT9037-05E


----------



## Tiribos

@*aafanatic , *Very beautiful strap choice 👌 " La classe "


----------



## Sugman

I'm about to get busy...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Tiribos said:


> @*aafanatic , *Very beautiful strap choice ? " La classe "


Custom Croc fashioned after my favorite Bonetto Cinturini straps Still wearing this AT9037-05E


----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2931


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Solstice! This just in off the bay: Alien Green Skyhawk JY8051-59E


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! I can't get enough of this green demon: JY8051-59E


----------



## dgaddis

Tiribos said:


> BY0084-56E
> 
> View attachment 15604983


HEY. Tell me more about that one, how long have you had it, how do you like it? I bought one used here on WatchUSeek and it's currently in the postal service purgatory somewhere between my house and Washington, DC. Not a lot of info out there about these.


----------



## Tiribos

I bought mine new from a Japanese eshop. Not much to say except that she is very good, like the others Citizen 😁 . You should not regret your purchase 😉


----------



## philskywalker

aafanatic said:


> Happy Solstice! This just in off the bay: Alien Green Skyhawk JY8051-59E












Great taste buddy!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geosta

This beauty got a run out the past few days, haven't had it on for a while and forgot how lovely it is.


----------



## aafanatic

philskywalker said:


> Great taste buddy!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO! I can't believe you have one of these. Your Citizen game is deeep! I think it's the only bead blasted finish of that whole Gen 3 Skyhawk series

Happy day before the day before I get to open the crap I bought myself this year Promaster Skyhawk JY8051-59E


----------



## Fergfour

Kuroshio '64 ! This is the limited color, "only" 1959 made


----------



## spm17

My only titanium watch for Christmas eve&#8230;Citizen(BL5350-59L)

















-Shawn


----------



## Dxnnis

The oldest watch I own for today


----------



## kenls

Kicking Christmas Eve off with this beauty...


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Kicking Christmas Eve off with this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 15614603


That is a fine looking watch Ken  👍🎅


----------



## Tiribos

AW1240-57L


----------



## Dxnnis

Tiribos said:


> AW1240-57L
> 
> View attachment 15614768


Class design, love it


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Day before Promaster PMV65-2241 JDM Skyhawk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Rocket1991

Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## spm17

Received this Citizen(BV1085-14E) several years ago for Christmas&#8230;it will be on my wrist while I photograph the watch I will be unwrapping under the tree and will be wearing on Saturday. 


























Merry Christmas everyone!
Shawn


----------



## watchcrank_tx

The euphoniously-named AQ6021-51E, strangely the first Citizen I can recall owning, despite a long admiration for Citizen and having bought several watches from its child brands (FC and Bulova). Sized it in the middle of the night while doing data recovery for a relative whose computer was infested with malware. Can't decide if I'm up late on Christmas Eve or up early on Christmas Day. Either way, Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Dxnnis

Happy Christmas everyone 🎅


----------



## Mike48

My new Eco Drive Chandler. Wanted a solar as I have to many autos to keep running lol. Nice watch for under $130 on sale. Nice lume and a nice brushed finish. Happy with this Citizens.


----------



## kenls

I can wear this guy now. Thanks to a new Hexad Oyster bracelet from Esprit Nato from one of my daughters for Christmas.










Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real nice, love that dial


----------



## Sir-Guy

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the Ron Swanson? Looks great!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2994


----------



## Dxnnis

Tiribos said:


> PMD56-2994
> 
> View attachment 15617477


That a nice piece


----------



## aafanatic

This just in from under the tree JW0010-52E


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> This just in from under the tree JW0010-52E


🎄


----------



## Dxnnis

aafanatic said:


> This just in from under the tree JW0010-52E


WOW awesome


----------



## spm17

Citizen Sunday Brycen style.


























-Shawn


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

This just in from under the tree too: Steel Skyhawk JY0000-53E


----------



## Dxnnis

aafanatic said:


> This just in from under the tree too: Steel Skyhawk JY0000-53E


I want to raid that tree * 🎄 *


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday! Winter is Coming! Pimpin' with my Promaster Titanium Skyhawk PMV65-2241


They are so many many watches and you buy the same in Titanium and Stainless steel, visually did not see a difference. 🙃


----------



## spm17

Citizen Primo will be on my Monday wrist.(CA0467-11H)

























-Shawn


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos : It's a "love" thing. I love that one SO much that I want more of the same

Happy Monday! and back to work Woke up in Stainless Skyhawk JY0000-53E (I'll post some Titaniums next to it for Tiribos)



PMV-65-2241



PMV65-2261


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I can definitely see a difference. The stainless steel one almost looks like chrome. Also, he will be able to FEEL the difference.


----------



## Tiribos

@aafanatic , i like all your versions 

H610-T015581


----------



## yokied

watchcrank_tx said:


> The euphoniously-named AQ6021-51E, strangely the first Citizen I can recall owning ... Sized it in the middle of the night while doing data recovery for a relative whose computer was infested with malware.


Very nice going. These are not getting the attention they deserve. New from an AD or secondary market?

Either way, you kinda earned it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

yokied said:


> Very nice going. These are not getting the attention they deserve. New from an AD or secondary market?
> 
> Either way, you kinda earned it.


Thanks! It was new. It seems Citizen made a small number available again. I noticed the week before last that several sources in Japan and the US showed them as available. Since I've been hunting one for many months and wanting one since the movement was shown a year before the watch, it made a very nice end of the year surprise.

There are now some steel-cased JDM models with the 0100s movement, but this is likely the last of the LE availability, so anyone who wants an LE may wish to act now. My guess is most examples of the three LE models will end up with HAQ enthusiasts and collectors and won't change hands often, especially the black/Ti. I'm exceedingly grateful I was able to land one myself.


----------



## aafanatic

watchcrank_tx said:


> The euphoniously-named AQ6021-51E, strangely the first Citizen I can recall owning, despite a long admiration for Citizen and having bought several watches from its child brands (FC and Bulova). Sized it in the middle of the night while doing data recovery for a relative whose computer was infested with malware. Can't decide if I'm up late on Christmas Eve or up early on Christmas Day. Either way, Merry Christmas to all!
> View attachment 15616018


What a work of art! I am so glad that you got that 
Something only you will see is that beautifully engineered movement!


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! Woke up wearing my 184g Green Meanie: JY8051-59E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

This just arrived in the mail, and I'm very pleased with it:


----------



## Tiribos

JR4045-57E


----------



## Dxnnis

Russ1965 said:


> This just arrived in the mail, and I'm very pleased with it:


Very nice indeed, love the dial


----------



## Wolfsatz

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Great Watch ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## aafanatic

Tiribos said:


> JR4045-57E
> 
> View attachment 15623910


Tiribos that watch looks crazy good on you It's amazing how much watch you get for your money.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Wednesday! Haven't taken this one off: Steel Skyhawk JY8051-59E


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Happy New Year's eve I woke up wearing this bulging hulk: JW0010-52E 192g of steel


----------



## Bigboar

Citizen classic Deep Blue


----------



## kubr1ck

Wishing you all a happy new year, gentlemen. Stay safe.


----------



## Rocket1991

kubr1ck said:


> Wishing you all a happy new year, gentlemen. Stay safe.
> View attachment 15626875


Fantastic vintage piece!!!!


----------



## MAD777

Appropriate for tracking midnight around the world on New Years Eve









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## klenboy

Any vintage Citizens here?


----------



## MAD777

One of my analog perpetual calendar watches that keeps track of leap years like 2020. In hindsight, we should have lept over that one! LOL









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

